# [DUP] Gentoo-Linux Clonen. Wie ?

## Darth Vader

Hallo zusammen,

wie das Thema schon sagt möchte ich meine Gentoo Platte Clonen!!!

Das Problem ist das ich keine ahnung hab wie so etwas funktioniert !

Gibt es unter Gentoo vielleicht einen Befehl, mit dem man die Platte einfach auf eine andere Clonen kann?

Wenn Ja was muss ich dabei beachten?

Geht es auch Gentoo auf eine S-ATA Platte zu Clonen ? (gibt es da irgendwelche Probleme, die man beachten sollte?)

Viele Fragen   :Rolling Eyes:   :Confused:   :Rolling Eyes: 

Danke schon mal,

Darth Vader

P.s.: Bitte genaue Beschreibungen wenn möglich (Ich bin Anfänger)  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Romses

Hallo Vader

Am einfachsten dürfte das per dd funktionieren.

```
dd if=/dev/quelle of=/dev/ziel
```

Damit wird eine 1:1-kopie der Platte erstellt.

Gruß Romses

----------

## benjamin200

der hier ist dein Freund:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=203530

Mit Anleitung, Viel Erfolg  :Smile: 

----------

## total_planlos

kannst auch mit cp arbeiten! einfach cp -uvpr !!! nicht kopieren musst du soviel ich weiss /proc , /sys und /dev!!

----------

## Darth Vader

Hallo und danke schon mal für die vielen antworten!!!

Aber wie ich schon geschrieben hab würde ich das gerne mit einer S-ATA Platte machen,

Gibt es da irgendwas besonderes zu beachten ?

Und auserdem steht auf https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=203530 ja nur wie man von dem System ein Image erstellt !!!

Und wie ist das mit der anderen Platte anschließen?

Einfach anklippsen und Linux erkennt die ? (Kann ich mir kaum vorstellen)

Mfg

Darth Vader

----------

## slick

Um Dir genauere Hilfe zum Clonen zu geben fehlen ein paar Angaben.

1. Ist die neue Platte exakt so groß wie die alte (und vom gleichen Typ (IDE/SCSI/SATA)? Dann funktioniert das bytegenaue Backup siehe Thread. Du spielt ja dabei ein genaues Image von der alten Plate über die neue. (Die neue Platte muß dann aber auch wieder das gleiche Device ist wie die alte (z.B. /dev/hda))

2. Wenn dem nicht so ist, hast Du beide Platten einbaut und werden beide "erkannt"?

3 Hast Du ein CD-ROM von dem Du booten kannst?

----------

## Darth Vader

Hallo,

wie ich schon geschrieben hab, es ist eine SATA Platte.

Allerdings ist die "Alte" Platte 10 GB Groß und die neue 120 GB ! (ist das ein Problem?)

Ich hab die "neue Platte" noch nicht angeschlssen (ich versuchs mal morgen)

Ja ich hab ein Cd-Rom von dem ich booten kann

Mfg

Darth Vader

----------

## Macumba

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Stage4

fand ich ja ganz gut, allerdings hab ich es noch nicht probiert.

Falls du es probieren willt, solltest du also nicht gleich die alte Platte formatieren sondern erstmal alles genau testen, ob es funktioniert hat.

Eine andere Idee wäre es Gentoo neu aufzusetzen, allerdings braucht man so nen knappen Tag bis alles wieder läuft (X und KDE + ordentliche Konfiguration)

Hier steht bestimmt auch noch was :

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Backup

----------

## slick

Habs mal eben zusammengefaßt... 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=294363

----------

## amne

Als Duplikat diverser anderer Threads (siehe oben) geschlossen.

----------

